# Music that seems very popular that you just don't get



## RMCF (2 Apr 2011)

I got to thinking about this recently while listening to Tony Fenton rave on for the umpteenth time about The Villagers.

Personally I find their music dull as dishwater. 

Other Irish acts that people seem to like that I simply cannot get are:
Damien Rice
Damien Dempsey
Script

And non-Irish acts:
Cee Lo Green
Elbow


Feel free to agree or call me a Philistine if you want.


----------



## JP1234 (2 Apr 2011)

I don't get the hype around Imelda May at all, I know she is doing something a bit different but it just bores me. Agree about Damien Dempsey and The Script. Damien Rice is pleasant enough but I wouldn't buy his stuff.
I would also add U2 to the list   runs away quickly........


Elbow have become very dull, though I do like them and they deserve their success. 

Adele is just zzzzzzz, and what on earth is all the hype around Jamie Lawson?

I can't understand why people like Lady GaGa are hailed as genius either.


----------



## horusd (2 Apr 2011)

I love Lady Gaga, makes me want to dance! And I love the Script. I did buy an Imelda May album, can't say I play it very often.

Daniel O'Donnell bugs the life out of me. I heard him doing an ad for hidden hearing, saying his "Mammy" got an aid and hasn't looked back. I bet she knows where the "off" switch is. As a kid I used to walk my neigbours dog. He had a hearing aid, and when the Missus was givin him an ear-bashing he just switched it off!


----------



## gianni (2 Apr 2011)

Any music where the vocals have been fed through Auto-Tune and computerised

Any music where the singer changes pitch several times on each note (Mariah Carey...every contestant on those 'talent' shows)

Any music that consists of a man shouting over the melody

Any music by Beyonce


----------



## becky (2 Apr 2011)

gianni said:


> Any music where the singer changes pitch several times on each note (Mariah Carey...every contestant on those 'talent' shows)



This is the type that came to mind first. Really don't get Leoni let me lie down on a bed I'm so boring lewis.   

I also don't get elbow or Imelda May or Mary who use to work in tesco.


----------



## Henny Penny (3 Apr 2011)

Love love love Elbow!

I think sometimes u need to see a band live to feel a connection .... That said I saw the villagers live but felt nothing ... Same thing with beyonce

Not a fan of the script ... and Kylie ugh!


----------



## horusd (3 Apr 2011)

Henny Penny said:


> ... *and Kylie ugh*!


 

Leave Kylie alone, she's fab, I won't hear a bad word about her!


----------



## becky (3 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> Leave Kylie alone, she's fab, I won't hear a bad word about her!



plus one.  You can have a go at beyonce but leave Kylie alone.


----------



## micmclo (3 Apr 2011)

Kylie has no place in this thread 
Been popular for decades and done acting

For me, Damien Rice
Famous for the Blower's Daughter and that's realy it. But there was so much hype and love for him a few years ago


----------



## Ancutza (4 Apr 2011)

Script are absolutely awful.  Wish they didn't bother.  End of.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Apr 2011)

I'm a fan of Damien Dempsey. I think his accent seems to put a lot of people off - its not all about inner city hardship, drugs etc. (only about 40%....).

Try these songs for a different perspective:

Hold Me, Apple of my Eye, Pretty Smile  - (lighter themed)

Colony, Hell or Barbados - (historical perspective)

Rollin down to Dublin town, & several others - (Joe Higgins to music !!!)

Negative Vibes - should be the theme tune to anyone trying not to let the recession drag them down.

Puts on a good live show, Celtic jersey is only optional


----------



## burger1979 (4 Apr 2011)

Rachel Ray.............manufactured pop at its worst


----------



## Pique318 (4 Apr 2011)

David Gray !!


----------



## PaddyW (4 Apr 2011)

Ancutza said:


> Script are absolutely awful.  Wish they didn't bother.  End of.



Awful indeed. And, depressing to boot.


----------



## PyritePete (4 Apr 2011)

PaddyW said:


> Awful indeed. And, depressing to boot.


 
Coldplay, Coldplay, Coldplay..


----------



## gipimann (4 Apr 2011)

I was at Elbow in the O2 last week and loved them - they were supported by Villagers, and I must say, they left me cold, couldn't see the attraction at all.

Never liked The Thrills either (where are they now?!), and although I bought CDs and tried, I just couldn't take either David Kitt or Damien Rice.

(JP, you're not alone with the U2 thing.......runs away just as quickly....!!)


----------



## csirl (4 Apr 2011)

Dont get: 
Imelda May - boooorrrring.
Damien Rice - dont know what all the fuss is about, and he hasnt done much (knew him during his brief stint in college).
Script - not great on the ears.
The plethora of bands that all sound the same that the likes of Dave Fanning go on about.


----------



## enoxy (4 Apr 2011)

I know it's blasphemy but I don't really like the Beatles - I mean I can appreciate their musicianship, originality, songwriting etc but I've never been moved by their music and I couldn't listen to more than a few songs of theirs in one sitting.

Another group that dont do it for me is REM - some of their early stuff is ok - i.e., up to before Automatic for the People, but overall I find the music of Stipe and co to be uninteresting.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Apr 2011)

Snow Patrol, or is just me that is left cold by them ?


----------



## z107 (4 Apr 2011)

> I would also add U2 to the list runs away quickly........


I would also add U2 to the list. I'm not going to bother running away.

I like quite a variety of music, everything from Beethoven to chas n dave, but I just don't like any of U2's stuff. I even bought an album of them once because I thought that there might be something wrong with me.


----------



## horusd (4 Apr 2011)

Can't stick U 2, but I think that's down to Bono's endless and painful moralising whilst clicking his clogs all the way to the bank in tax haven Holland.


----------



## RonanC (5 Apr 2011)

OMG  Two of my favourite artists being bashed on aam!! David Gray and Elbow. Went to the Elbow gig in the O2 last week and they were amazing, one of the best live performances you could ever see. And I was impressed by the Villagers. Wasn't really expecting much, apart from hearing the one song I knew (Becoming a Jackal). I would listen to them again though. 

Agree with most posters, I cannot stand manufactured, canned, auto tuned rubbish. Kids love it though!! Youtube is proof of that.


----------



## Ancutza (5 Apr 2011)

> Can't stick U 2, but I think that's down to Bono's endless and painful  moralising whilst clicking his clogs all the way to the bank in tax  haven Holland.



No, they are dire and Yes,  Bono is a pontificating prat.


----------



## Pique318 (5 Apr 2011)

enoxy said:


> I know it's blasphemy but I don't really like the Beatles





umop3p!sdn said:


> I would also add U2 to the list.




AMEN !!!! 
I can understand Beatlemania in the 60s, but c'mon, we've progressed a bit from those repressed 50s now, so why the lunacy ? It really sickens me tbh, and the more I see Paul McCartney, the more I want to hit him. Is that wrong? (Ditto for Bono, by the way, and considering how often he's on TV, I want to hit him quite badly!)


----------



## Newbie! (5 Apr 2011)

I wouldnt be much of a fan of the Kings of Leon. I dont dislike them but I do think they're stuff is very samey samey.


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2011)

RonanC said:


> And I was impressed by the Villagers. Wasn't really expecting much, apart from hearing the one song I knew (Becoming a Jackal). I would listen to them again though.


 
Slightly off topic, but regarding Villagers' set last week - did they play "This Day" which is a more recent release (or has been more recently all over the radio!) than "Becoming a Jackal"?   They were the only 2 songs I knew of, and I only remember hearing one of them - did my disinterest make me tune out, I wonder?!


----------



## Deiseblue (5 Apr 2011)

Enya !

I cannot stand her music , spent 2 hours in a taxi from Long Island to JFK & when the driver discovered we were Irish he played her music non stop for the duration of the trip - I thought the journey would never end !


----------



## JP1234 (5 Apr 2011)

Newbie! said:


> I wouldnt be much of a fan of the Kings of Leon. I dont dislike them but I do think they're stuff is very samey samey.



Aargh! I must have put them completely out of my head. I cannot stand them, they make me irrationally angry. One of the few bands I have to actually turn off.


----------



## RonanC (5 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> Slightly off topic, but regarding Villagers' set last week - did they play "This Day" which is a more recent release (or has been more recently all over the radio!) than "Becoming a Jackal"?   They were the only 2 songs I knew of, and I only remember hearing one of them - did my disinterest make me tune out, I wonder?!




I dont remember them playing "that day". Its prob one of their well known songs at the moment. I do remember them playing "Set the Tigers Free" and "I saw the Dead" which I really liked.


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks Ronan - I was fairly sure I hadn't heard it (because I would have recognised it unlike most of their other stuff).


----------

